# endurance saddle



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

i am after an endurance type saddle. i've only ever ridden western. my current one is super heavy and i never rope so i'm wanting something to ride longer distances, often at a trot, simply cuz i like to. 

i know someone here does this stuff, hoping to hear from them....

anyhow, I am currently scoping out a sharon saare and if that falls thru, a cashel. the cashel is has an axis tree which i know nothing about. oddly, the used sharon saddle is just my size, and the tree width i would order if i was getting a new one. 

would i be better paying almost as much for the used sharon as the new cashel? or is there something else to consider?


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I know endurance saddles have 'evolved' tremendously in the last 25 or 30 years, but I got an old McClellan saddle years ago when I was exercising 100-mile endurance horses for a couple in Las Vegas. I have had it ever since and it is the most comfortable saddle I've ever ridden, in fact, since I slipped a disc over 30 years ago, it is the only saddle I've been able to ride with all day without hurting. I can manage maybe half an hour in a western saddle, a couple of hours in a dressage saddle ... and was still able to ride from daylight to dark in the McClellan up to 15 years ago when I moved to KY and quit riding (noplace to ride).

Mine was an old one but I know they make new ones over the old tree now.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

my horse is a stocky quarter, do they make trees for this type? and where would i look for one? thanks for the reply, i am bound to have one by spring.

and altho admitting it feels ugly, a week or so ago i went on just a 9 mile ride, riding as i want to (lots of trotting) and the next day my back hurt so bad i couldn't of rode that day if i wanted to. my knees often ache as well, so i'm starting to think perhaps my saddle just isn't working for me anymore. my current gelding is chopping gaited, but not that bad, i was in serious pain. and it took 3-4 days to feel good again.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I don't know if the reproduction McClellans are made with different width trees or not. The old ones were all the same and I've used my old one on all kinds of horses ... QH types, TB, Morgan, Andalusian, Connemara Pony, Paso/QH gaited gelding ... and never had a horse sore with it, even riding all day several days at a time. The photo is of the last horse I rode extensively with it ... in the Pryor mountains.

I use heavy saddle pads, it's a 'center fire' cinch so tends to slip forward on many horses, so I don't cinch very tight, but use a breast collar and a crupper (did a lot of riding in the mountains with it) to hold it in place rather than trying to keep it in place with a tight cinch.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Do you post to the trot?


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

I knew I rode with a bit of a chair seat but I never really took any steps to fix it until I herniated my back last spring. Suddenly sitting correctly was the difference between comfort and pain. I bet if I rode in a McClellan, I'd be even more comfortable. It puts you further forward onto your crotch and inner thighs and gets you off your rump.

What qualities and features were you looking for in an endurance saddle?

The Icelandic's owner needed something with a slightly more secure seat than her English saddle was providing, so I started looking for an endurance. Couldn't find one in our price range so I found her a good older barrel saddle instead. Pulled out the stirrup leathers and fenders, ditched the plastic bell stirrups.

Replaced them with English leathers and Icelandic stirrups. Viola! Short tree, round skirts and deep seat BUT no bulky stirrup leathers to torque the knee. So far so good. I might need to slip on a fender to keep the sweat and dirt off her legs but we'll cross that bridge when we get to it.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

I try to post the trot but i'm not very good at it, not sure if its me, my choppy horse or very stiff roper saddle. open to suggestions on doing that better as well. that ride i mentioned literally made me feel i got hit by a bus or thrown. not good and i worry he may have felt the same. dang. he didn't seem in pain, but if 'm feeling it, chances are he is too. also, i'm no feather light myself, altho working hard on that, lost 12 lb this month! i am 5' 9", and med-heavy build even when proper weight.

what i am looking for is light (my current set up proably weighs 60lbs!), fitting a stout quarter horse build, plenty of cushion for myself, no horn, but secure, able to tie a light saddle bag onto, basically spend hours upon hours in it, riding both hilly terrain and flat road. lots of trotting, some cantering and plenty of hill climbing and creek crossing. 

in essence, what i'd call an endurance saddle. i'm ready to pay about $1000 for it, if that's possible. i plan to ride the dickens out of it this summer and if it does me well, i'd sell my roper saddle to recoup my cost. i have a spare roper to use to drag colts around, but this new one will be my daily using saddle. 

thanks for helping me!


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

I have a Tucker Endurance and love it. I haven't ridden in it for more than 3 hours or so at once yet, but based off the other saddles I have ridden in longer, I would say it would be fine.
I like to call it my 'grandma saddle' because of the awesome gel seat cushion and the foam foot spots in the stirrups. it has what Tucker calls Enduro-rigging, also called cross-fire elsewhere, I think. My mare loves it, I love it. It seems to be very well made, my DH thinks it is heaven when he rides in it a bit when we switch horses, compared to his (still well made) western saddle.
It is about 22 pounds I think, when I measured it. My Aussie was 35... DH's is 58 I think!
One thing I will say... it has wonderful supple leather... but... the leather does surface scratch fairly easily, when ridden in the trees and such, as we do. My only real complaint. But as long as they stay surface, which so far they have, they buff out decently, so I don't care. 
I bought it used for $800, though it looked brand new.


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi Chewie,

Long story short, multiple knee and spine surgeries, old age and physical limitations meant I Finally had to give up both my English dressage and my Western roper saddles. I tried everything I could get my hands on. They all left me in significant pain.

Then a friend insisted I try her Tucker equitation endurance saddle. Heaven on a horse  

http://tuckersaddles.shptron.com/p/equitation-endurance-saddle?pp=12

It puts me in perfect alignment, takes the pressure off my knees, I can ride for hours and still do chores . 20 lbs vs 65 lbs is doable for me even on my gimpiest days.

There is another Tucker endurance, 159, so try them both. I did and the 149 was the answer to my prayer. The Gen II series wasn't for me as there was a lack of "feel" , I've heard others say the same. But try one for yourself, you never know...

Both my qh mare and my Arabx gelding are very stocky and very fit. This saddle fits them both comfortably. I do use different style saddle pads for each. 

I hope this is a bit of help to you, Chewie. I refuse to give up my passion and my way of life. I think you feel the same way. Any questions, feel free to ask.

Edit - lol GracieLegata and I posted at the same time about our Tucker's . I also have the center fire rigging. Love love my Tucker

In His Love
Mich


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Unlike SFM I had a McClellan and hated it. It was the most uncomfortable saddle I ever sat on. I sold it for the amount I'd paid for it, $6.00 to a good friend, who has ridden it thousands of miles in endurance rides and conditioning. He loves it. If you think you would like one, try it out-it may work for you , or not.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

thanks so much. the tucker linked looks super to me. but i haven't seen one less than $1000. usually more. I have a bid on one right now, diff. brand. *biting nails!* there is NO chance to try anything here, cept another roper. I will def. be the odd duck out with this new saddle but I just don't care--I want a lighter saddle made for miles on trails, not roping in arenas. 

on the posting issue--how long can that be done?? would it help me ride my choppy horse? teach me please!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Posting does best with a saddle where the stirrups are a bit further back than most western saddles I've seen. No chair seats. With a chair seat the tendency is to have you feet swing as you post.
And you probably going to be told my way is wrong, and not politely, but I did teach little kids posting on a fast track this way. It's simple and easy.
I would have the kid stand in the stirrups for three of four "bounces". Then they would gently sit on one of the bounces. And right up again. Then up for another three, then down gently for one. When they got that, it was three bounces and sit. Then two bounces and sit. Then one, sit, one, sit, etc.
The thing to watch is to let the horse push you up just high enough to miss one bounce- but not really standing. Good posting does not have weight on the feet in the stirrups. . The kids found that easier to pick up once they had the rhythm than they found it to miss getting double bounced or throwing themselve with effort. Usually just a few minutes they had the rythym. 
You really post off the knee and should be able to do it without stirrups at all. 
The only thing the standing does is to focus on the rhythm and make it easier to see the timing. But once you have that, you can focus on making the post harmonious and gentle, neither throwing yourself out of the saddle too high and twisting your body nor moving out of rythym and catching a part of two strides. Just high enough to miss a bounce. It's easy and relaxed and you let the horse's motion get you up and the catch the down gentle- not pounding down.

Then you occasionally change which legs of the horse you rise to by sitting one bounce and resuming posting. Some horses prefer that you post on one diagonal and will throw you on to it but as you get better posting, they're ok with it.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

There have been several Tucker endurance saddles on the Spokane Craigslist for $750.00, I have no idea if they would ship.

I post when I ride in my western saddle at times, I also stood a trot in my stirrups when I got tired on long rides, and many endurance riders do. You may have to try shortening your stirrups slightly but it can help, especially on a horse that is rough or choppy.


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

Chewie, some links for you

Saddle buying 101
http://www.horsesaddleshop.com/western-saddle-guide.html#.UxHjG5K9KSM

Those clearance prices are not written in stone, Chewie. Make an honest offer and you may be surprised. I was LOL. Also, they used to offer a "trial ride" period, so ask. And there's a 30-day return so if it really doesn't 't work for you, you have options as opposed to e-bay.

In addition, they may take your saddle in trade, or sell it for you on consignment, so figure that into the final cost of the saddle.

That said, here's one on eBay now:

Nice 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tucker-Endurance-saddle-/291086572883#vi-content

Once you sit in a Tucker, Chewie, you will never look back . 

In His Love
Mich


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

whoa, great info! thanks. as per posting, giving your way a try the next few rides. my saddle feel fairly rigid, so that might not be helping me. will posting help my back from being so sore? that hasn't happened before, not sure what happened there. 

i've been watching that saddle on ebay mich, but i have put in a bid on a sharon saare. we'll see what happens! and nice to know that other place may work with me a bit. really not fun trying to find a saddle without touching it first. those tuckers sure look cushy. that'd be nice! seems most who try one say like you do--never going back!

i want to keep my current saddle until I am certain whatever i get is goign to be great, so i don't really want to simply trade it. i'll buy something, ride it hard all summer, then see what to do with my roper. i'd never been sore after riding it before.


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm a Tucker enabler . I like GracieLegata's description "grandma saddle" 

Great for any age, but especially for painfully gimpy people of any age. And older horses too, as Tuckers seem to wear well for them.

Good luck with whatever you choose, Chewie. 

In His Love
Mich


----------



## fols (Nov 5, 2008)

I was lucky enough to find a used Sharon Saare on eBay 2 years ago and love it! They come in a multitude of trees. Mine is a D and fits my QH's nice. I like a saddle that doesn't lock me in place and this one is perfect. It is very light weight too. Some of my friends have Tucker and Circle Y endurance saddles that seem much heavier to me.
They do come up on eBay often - some with horns, some without.

I'm going out to use it now! Good luck in your search.


----------



## fols (Nov 5, 2008)

Are you bidding on the one in Dayton, Oregon? That's who I got mine from. It was packed and shipped perfectly. Came in exact condition as she described.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

yes, it is. sadly, its almost over, reserve not met so i'm not betting on getting it. dang it, i want it bad. 

good to know your experience went well, maybe she'll work with me on price.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

fols said:


> I was lucky enough to find a used Sharon Saare on eBay 2 years ago and love it! They come in a multitude of trees. Mine is a D and fits my QH's nice. I like a saddle that doesn't lock me in place and this one is perfect. It is very light weight too. Some of my friends have Tucker and Circle Y endurance saddles that seem much heavier to me.
> They do come up on eBay often - some with horns, some without.
> 
> I'm going out to use it now! Good luck in your search.


envious now! lost the ebay one, and need the wider DD style which doesn't seem very plentiful. talked to the maker himself today, so am pretty sure that tree would work for him. i may be getting him fitted to be sure, but dang i just know that saddle woulda worked for me.

anyone know of henry miller or steele saddles? the miller ones are about the same price new as the sharon ones are used. (i can't believe what they still sell for, some are VERY used.)


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

chewie said:


> envious now! lost the ebay one, and need the wider DD style which doesn't seem very plentiful. talked to the maker himself today, so am pretty sure that tree would work for him. i may be getting him fitted to be sure, but dang i just know that saddle woulda worked for me.
> 
> anyone know of henry miller or steele saddles? the miller ones are about the same price new as the sharon ones are used. (i can't believe what they still sell for, some are VERY used.)


Many years ago I ordered a Steele. It did not fit my hard to fit horse when it came. They took it right back. I do remember the leather they used was pretty thick.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Moved to its own post


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

I have a treeless Hilason trail saddle. I can ride in that saddle all day. I am too heavy to mount from the ground but my husband does with no problems.

We were recently selling a horse. We met the prospective buyers at a state park for a trail ride. I started out riding him then we swapped horses. We didn't swap saddles though. She kept commenting on how comfortable the saddle was.

I will say to be careful buying them if you can't see it in person as workmanship can vary. Or you could look for a Bob Marshall.  That is what mine is a knockoff of.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

anyone have experience with allegany mt. trail saddles? they look NICE. talked to the owner and liked it even more. unless i can find any bad rap about them in the next day or two, i'm going to get that process started. 

i am planning on the renegade endurance saddle, with slim fenders and padded seat.


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

As an endurance rider saddle fit can be such a headache. Right now I'm currently riding in a Sensation Treeless English Trail model, but I also have a Hybrid model coming in on trial. I am enjoying the Trail model, but I want more security found in the Hybrid.

I had ridden in an English/Aussie hybrid and also liked it a lot for me, but my horse had some issues in it. 

Pop over here if you want and you can ask or read about the different saddles that many of us in endurance use. I don't prefer Bob Marshalls unless your horse is really round up top and has NO spine protrusion. To me it's like riding a bareback pad and doesn't seem to be enough support for clearance on the spine of the horse.

A lot of people like the Saares and Specialized's, older RL Watsons. I've heard good things about the Allegany's, but have never seen/ridden in one. Two friends have Tuckers. One sold hers didn't fit her horse. One loves hers. Too heavy for me (mine has to be under 18 lbs with all fittings and gear added). Friend that sold her Tucker, bought a custom DeSoto. Took the maker over 9 months to finish it...that horses back looks to have changed a bit already and so I hope it fits properly...I guess she'll see after an endurance ride...

Try these web pages. Lots of info and saddles for sale...
http://www.mossrockendurance.com/view_category.asp?category_ID=19

https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/204736566323304/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/204736566323304/#!/groups/60765322138/

Good luck!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Deuber and Partner from Germany, makes some outstanding Endurance saddles. 

I have one for sale and it is fully adjustable, so it will fit just about any horse and it is super, super comfy for both horse and rider. 
The panels underneath are bigger, so it spreads the riders weight better.

Of all the Endurance saddles I have had or tried, this one is the best.


----------



## EarthSheltered (May 9, 2008)

I have a brand new Tucker Endurance (well new 3 years ago) not the Gen II, and I hate the thing. It is a beautiful, well made saddle, but I don't find it comfortable at all. Chewie PM me if you are interested, it is a 15 inch, the golden model.

I ride in an Abetta Endurance. Love it


----------



## fols (Nov 5, 2008)

Did you see the other Saare/Monroe Veach eBay saddle? That's the type I have. I emailed Veach after I bought mine and the said they used Saare trees and made them at request of Saare.
The seller has the gullet measurement picture up since the tree is unmarked for size and it looks pretty wide to me. Saddle is buy-it-now for $700. I think I paid $850 for mine.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Chewie- have you thought of going to an endurance ride somewhere? Even if it is a long trip, you could at least see one. There are other groups likely to be reasonably close to you like Backcountry Horsemen, or a trail riding group, or a ride and tie group that would have different saddles to at least look at.


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

Many of us riders would be more than welcome to chat with you about our gear and probably let you sit in it if it fits your build and our horse is willing. If you check the AERC ride calendar (link below), you might find one nearby. Doesn't cost anything to stop by. Heck you might even want to volunteer and they welcome that  

http://aerconline.org/erol/Calendar/StdCalendars.asp?season=2014&set=w:na


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

hey, there is one in sept in the black hills! ooooh, me feels a road trip coming on! thanks for that link!

as for the saddle, i'm biting the bullet and getting one made. i do believe my gelding is getting seriously pinched with our roper saddle, i tried to just do the run-the-hand under the bars, between him and the saddle, and i can't. at all. right where his dry spots are. and it also makes a few other oddities fall into place too. soooo, a saddle fit to him is getting made. 

i'm getting the forms to try on his back in a few days, i'll take lots of photos and some video and send to the maker and then in a month or two, i'll get a new saddle, made to order, made to FIT both he and me, and half the weight of the roper. very excited! 

now, i need a breast plate....and a pad. oi.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

where I want to said:


> Posting does best with a saddle where the stirrups are a bit further back than most western saddles I've seen. No chair seats. With a chair seat the tendency is to have you feet swing as you post.
> And you probably going to be told my way is wrong, and not politely, but I did teach little kids posting on a fast track this way. It's simple and easy.
> I would have the kid stand in the stirrups for three of four "bounces". Then they would gently sit on one of the bounces. And right up again. Then up for another three, then down gently for one. When they got that, it was three bounces and sit. Then two bounces and sit. Then one, sit, one, sit, etc.
> The thing to watch is to let the horse push you up just high enough to miss one bounce- but not really standing. Good posting does not have weight on the feet in the stirrups. . The kids found that easier to pick up once they had the rhythm than they found it to miss getting double bounced or throwing themselve with effort. Usually just a few minutes they had the rythym.
> ...


can this be done bareback? i can't wait to try this out, thank you!!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes you can post bareback, it's not easy at first. One word of warning, if your horse has never been posted on it may confuse him. He may think you are falling off. It might be better to start in your western saddle. You can post in most western saddles.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

gotcha. i'll wait til i get the new made-to-fit saddle. as bad as my current one is pinching, i really don't even feel like putting it on him at all. and here a month ago i didn't give it a second thought. maybe i'm goofy. well, I know i am but anyhoo....

the new saddle will also be much free-er in the leg as well, where my roper feels very stiff.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

i need to decide what skirt lining to put on the new saddle--synthetic fleece is standard, felt and sheepskin is extra.

i've googled a ton and so far, no saddle maker has said it really makes much difference, that the pads today are so good, the skirt lining simply is 'grabby' to hold the pad--so syth. would be fine. 

in fact the lady making my saddle said it does not matter at all, if you use good pads that are kept clean. (i always do).

i am thinking i will just go standard on that option. my saddle has real sheepskin, my daughers has syth., and both feel the same now that they're rode down and flatter. unless soemone has a real good experience (or bad) either way??


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I can't help with the saddle, sounds like you've made a good decision anyway!

As for posting the trot on a choppy trotting horse, I've had some experience from way back when. I had a little "bulldog" style QH about 45 years ago. When I got him, he didn't even know how to trot. I rode mainly English as well as Western and did some 
Dressage at the time. He learned to trot and we spent hours at the trot working on his cadence, rhythm and extensions. His trot was horrible when we started, but after several months it improved a lot as his muscles changed. So... when you get your new saddle and learn to post more smoothly, being able to trot more and encouraged to extend and collect should help his gaits.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Felt doesn't show wear as quickly/much as synthetic fleece and, in my experience, provides a bit more grip onto the pad.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

I DID IT!!!!!!!!!! thanks so much, I did it!!!!! it wasn't so hard! 





where I want to said:


> Posting does best with a saddle where the stirrups are a bit further back than most western saddles I've seen. No chair seats. With a chair seat the tendency is to have you feet swing as you post.
> And you probably going to be told my way is wrong, and not politely, but I did teach little kids posting on a fast track this way. It's simple and easy.
> I would have the kid stand in the stirrups for three of four "bounces". Then they would gently sit on one of the bounces. And right up again. Then up for another three, then down gently for one. When they got that, it was three bounces and sit. Then two bounces and sit. Then one, sit, one, sit, etc.
> The thing to watch is to let the horse push you up just high enough to miss one bounce- but not really standing. Good posting does not have weight on the feet in the stirrups. . The kids found that easier to pick up once they had the rhythm than they found it to miss getting double bounced or throwing themselve with effort. Usually just a few minutes they had the rythym.
> ...


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

chewie said:


> I DID IT!!!!!!!!!! thanks so much, I did it!!!!! it wasn't so hard!


That's fine. Posting always is a good way to move on for longer periods and have it be easier on the horse and rider. 
Thanks for posting that it helped.


----------

